# After 60mph wind/rain storm, found some troublesome debris



## undecided (Jan 2, 2021)

About a week ago we had a 60mph heavy rain storm and my wife found some thin slivers of what looks like shingle material on the patio outside. She also said she found tiny particles that looked like the material shingles are made of. I took some pics. What do you think? I took some pics of the rood as well. The roof was installed in 2002 and it was supposedly a 40 year roof. The previous owners left a bunch of tiles and I just looked them over but there is no writing on them.


----------

